# Bottom line: Is K9 Natural freeze dried beef a good food?



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

First off I love the ingredients especially the inclusion of blood. My 44 lb female pitbull, Natalia loves the taste of this food, and she is very finicky. I love the muscle meat, the organs, the bone, the blood, the veggies, the fruit, and garlic. The fat content, however, is high. It bothers me even though Natalia's stools are small and solid and she seems very healthy. Here is the analysis and ingredients: Minimum Protein39%
Minimum Fat (Total)34%
Maximum Fiber4%
Maximum Moisture5%
Maximum Ash5%m/m Fresh beef (min.85%) including meat, blood, bone, green tripe, heart, liver and kidney. Vegetables (min.10%) including fresh broccoli, cauliflower, carrot, silver
beet (spinach), cabbage and other seasonal vegetables. Fruit (min.3.5%) apples, pears and other seasonal fruit. Whole egg (min.0.3%) and garlic (min.0.01%).

Also, is the food nutritionally complete? Should I add a supplement, or fish oil? K9 Natural is from New Zealand so it has no AAFCO certifications. If there is anything wrong, what should I do about it?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

its an exellent food for those that can afford it lol, its like $250 a box here!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I would feed the k9 natural venison recipe which gets 5 stars on dogfoodadvisor but not the beef or lamb varieties which only get 2 stars due to the high fat content.


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess next time I better see if the venison comes in the big boxes


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

If I cant get my hands on venison would it be better to feed orijen kibble than something with that high of fat?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Probably. But if your dog likes the freeze-dried foods why not buy another freeze dried food like the Honest Kitchen or Grandma Lucy's Artisan? If you go to the Honest Kitchen's site they have a taster kit you can buy that has small samples of a few of their different flavors and $15 worth of coupons. So you could see which flavor your dog likes and then use the coupons to buy a bigger box of it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I second trying The Honest Kitchen. Go to their website, there is alot there. It's one of those where there are links off links.


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried Honest Kitchen, she doesn't like it. I got a sample bag of Orijen Adult, and I will try that. She is almost done with the K9 Natural.


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you get the frozen? K9 natural is made in my city and my pup loves it, but the freeze dried is verrrry expensive so she gets the frozen food... Just use freeze dried when we go away somewhere as it's easy to transport/deal with when you don't have freezers.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i bought some Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw to use as a topper for the Natures Variety Instinct that i just bought (Josefina's been gettting chicken for a while so it was time for a switch) but i think that next time Im going to try Orijin or Evo... i went to a boutique who sells all natural holistic 4-5 star food only plus the owners really know their stuff (I had previously been buying from Petco BC i was new to the area & didnt know any other place) & let me tell you it was refreshing to talk to someone that actually knew their stuff about food.

it was a place that i might like to work perhaps


----------

